

Found: The World’s Favorite Number - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/found-the-worlds-favorite-number

======
lydialiu
it is interesting that the most popular number is 7. unfortunately the author
didn't explain why. However maybe not everything has a reasonable reason.

~~~
ColinWright

      > unfortunately the author didn't explain why.
    

It was a vote, what is there to explain?

~~~
DanBC
Wouldn't it be interesting to go further than "what is your favourite number?"
and find out why people claim 7 is their favourite number?

I'd be interested in anything that tests whether 7 actually is a preferred
number in real situations rather than just the number that people say when
asked.

